# haš, pálit, vstupenka



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, jestli jsem rozuměla dobře mluví se o droze.
Kupoval od Činči haš, kousky velký jak nehet jeho palce. Pálil to, protože potřeboval vstupenku.

Haš: předpokladám hashish?

Děkuju


----------



## K.u.r.t

Správně. Pálil to = kouřil to. Vstupenka? Nerozumím kontextu...


----------



## parolearruffate

vstupenka: může haš být vstupenkou? (do světa bezvědomí, když se bere drogu?). Nevíte jestli se to slovo obyčejně použivá v tom kontextu?


----------



## babylonanka

Haš je zkráceně hašiš a vstupenka je lístek na něco, třeba na koncert nebo do kina. Bylo by dobré znát kontext, ale zdá se mi, že máš pravdu, že v tomto smyslu to bude vstupenka do stavu opojení.


----------



## Jana337

babylonanka said:


> Haš je zkráceně hašiš a vstupenka je lístek na něco, třeba na koncert nebo do kina. Bylo by dobré znát kontext, ale zdá se mi, že máš pravdu, že v tomto smyslu to bude vstupenka do stavu opojení.


Souhlasím. Běžné to určitě není, ale pokud není zřejmý jiný význam, nedá se nic jiného dělat.


----------

